# Guys with long hair - Good or bad?



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Kind of a random thread, but it's midnight and I don't want to go to bed so I thought I'd post about an issue that leaves me puzzled. 

For a few years now I've had my hair grown long. Growing up I idolized pro wrestlers like Triple H, Edge and Chris Jericho. All of these guys had hair down to their backs. So growing up I guess it thought it looked cool. While I was growing my hair out, I noticed a huuuuge change in the way that people noticed me. Like, as if I was something they've never seen before. It might just be the area that I live in, but it seems that guys with long hair is looked down upon as some sort of taboo. It's weird I know but I got hassle from people of all ages. I was going to put this in the frustration forum but this isn't really a rant, I just wanted to see what some people think about this. 

I asked some people at school once when I was younger and they said that long hair on guys is "gay" :sus. Yeah, that didn't answer my question very well. People also automatically assume that it's greasy as well, even if I spent an hour grooming it. I can see if hair is badly taken care of, it's going to be look at in a negative way but I can't seem to get positive comments. If it's greasy, straightened, flat, conditioned, whatever it seems to get negative reactions. The good thing is though, I'm really not insecure about it anymore. I'm just a little curious about what other people think. I was even looking on a grooming website about long hair and it said "You will standout from the crowd quite often". (Look on my profile if you want to see my mop in all it's glory ) Seeing as I can't get a decent answer from any of the haters in my area, I thought I'd ask on here. Is long hair on guys considered disgusting and offensive, if so, why? Why do some people consider it to be taboo? Do you think it's sexy? Any of you guys have long hair?


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

I've been curious about this too


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

No one here thinks it's taboo. I live in a very diverse area - people of a lot of different cultures reside in this city...so something like a guy with long hair isn't exactly new. I will say that it's more attractive on some guys than it is on others. But just having long hair doesn't mean much, you know?


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends on the guy. I miss Davey Havok's(AFI lead singer) long hair with a passion *cries* It's like shaved heads, some people can wear it well and some can't....I usually prefer shorter hair on guys, but I've liked all types of guys. Depends on the girl's preference and the person who's got the long hair. In some cases it might be considered taboo cus girls are seen to be the ones to have long hair and not guys, but these days I think that's less so. 
PS: I want Davey to grow his hair back terribly :yes


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Some guys can pull it off pretty well. Others just don't look right with long hair. Short hair is the right way to go though ;D


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

Of course it depends on the guy. Generally, I think it's hot. My boyfriend has hair down to his butt and I love it.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Great.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I've got long hair for sure =] i love it!! i don't ever plan on going back!!!! something about it... it just feels nice, it's great when the wind blows in my hair, and idk i just feel like it's "me" :]

when i was growing it out like 5 years ago i was worried and people made a lot of comments about it.. =/ now i barely pay attention to it being "weird" in fact if i hadn't read this post i wouldn't have thought about it being weird at all =)

do what you want and don't worry about what other people are going to think :]
(that's the easiest thing to say and the hardest thing to do imo lol!)

also on a side note whenever i see a guy with really long hair i kinda feel some sort of freaky bond that we both share lmao! =) cause society thinks we're both weird i guess or something :]

I also love it when girls have short hair! (but that's completely unrelated) haha

here's an awesome picture for inspiration =]


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't consider it weird or taboo and I don't know anyone who does. Personally, I do find short hair more attractive on men, but everyone has different preferences.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think it also depends on how well it's maintained.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

in islam its said that when a man with long hair meets a woman with short hair the time until judgment day is shortened...so im gonna grow my hair and date a bald chick...ive seen zomgz and nightrain's pics and they both look cool with long hair :yes ...dunno why it would be considered gay like Rixy said


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Depends on the guy, but usually, yes. I love long hair on a guy.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't think there's anything wrong with it. People who make an issue out of it and actually judge a guy over having long hair are just morons. If a guy wants to have long hair, who cares. I've been attracted to a few guys with long hair. I find it intriguing, though I usually prefer short hair.

On a side note I used to watch wrestling with my brother and I remember all those guys and their hair. They got to do those awesome hair flips all the time. Long hair has its advantages.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

My boyfriend had longish hair when we started going out it was great. I could annoy him with putting silly unicorn ponytails in it when I was bored.:boogie I prefer when he has longer hair but learnt he had only grown it to hide his ears, told him his ears were perfectly fine and he grew courage to get it chopped, no more ponytails.


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't find long hair on men disgusting, gay or taboo at all and I don't see why anyone would have a problem with it. I generally prefer shorter hair on guys but it's all a matter of preference. I think most people just expect men to have short hair and women to have long hair.


----------



## Braxietel (Jan 9, 2009)

I used to have my hair longer than it is now, and I didn't have a problem with it, others did though. I think long hair is fine on a guy, though it varies from person to person.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Oooh, I like a handsome man with long hair  I think it's more of a metal music thing than a pro wrestler thing, for me though. One member of the band "Legion of the Dammed" has hair down to his knees - it's awesome!

Edit: Awwww yeeeeeeeeaaaaaahhh!

Edit 2: If you have short hair, you can't do this.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I used to have hair going below my shoulders and I never got any funny looks/people avoiding me/insulting me for it.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't like guys with long hair, they should only have short hair...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I use to have long hair but then it was the 80's so...


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Rixy said:


> I asked some people at school once when I was younger and they said that long hair on guys is "gay" :sus.


Sounds like something people round my area would say.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

depends on the guy i think, some guys look great with long hair other don't.

I don't like guys with really long hair or really short hair, so somewhere in between is good 

and by really short i mean like skin heads

although... one of my teachers in college had a skin head and he was pretty hot lol


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Sounds like something people round my area would say.


Maybe it's something about British areas


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Personally I don't like the hair on guys too long, I think down to their ears and maybe a little bit longer down to their shoulders but no longer.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I love long hair on a guy. I know the look doesn't work for everyone but when it does...awesome.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I was growing my hair long threw my beanie, instead of growing down it was curveing out i really liked it.

But my parents hated it, they said it was taboo and a sin because the bible said so they kept quoting the bible at me "Doth not even nature herself teach you, that, if a man have long hair, it is a shame unto him?"

I gusse that why people find it taboo^

So i just shaved it bald; they hated that too.

I think people with long hair look great just that the control freaks hate it lol


----------



## Fluffy Bunny Feet (Aug 21, 2008)

I think long hair on most guys is really hot...


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I used to think long hair on metal guys was pretty normal actually. They would always be wearing tight pants, tennis shoes, and a heavy metal shirt, lol.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Depends on the guy.


----------



## Shiftless Body (May 30, 2009)

I hope it's a good thing, seeing as how I have relatively long hair .


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Guys my size (scrawny) just need ordinary hair. If I grew my hair long, I would look like Joe Dirt. If I shaved my head, I would look like Moby.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I personally think it's a good idea to have long hair. Hair can provide warmth in cold climates as well as provide shelter if you're on stage with a band, you can let your hair cover your face so people can't see it


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Honestly, I think both looks are good.. it just depends on the person and their personality. Some guys can make long hair look better than I can as a girl.


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

Depending on the person, it can suit them quite well. I did a course last year and there was this guy with long hair and it really suited him. He had a sort of.. punk-ish look about him? He'd normally tie it back but it always looked nice (when he wore it out as well).


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Some guys pull it off better than others.


----------

